# Being Called by Your Species Name



## Ben (Nov 3, 2010)

I discovered this weekend that I feel really awkward about the idea of being called a chinchilla "or chilla" during in-person interactions. I had a birthday celebration with Shanelle and some other local furry friends and one of my brown friends, and every time I was called a "ginger chinchilla" or "chilla", it just felt incredibly forced. I never think of myself as a chinchilla or call myself one-- it's simply a visual representation I chose on a whim, because I wanted to use a species that's rarely used. For me, chinchillas hold no symbolism. However, I don't care enough to do soul searching and find the animal that best "symbolizes" me, because fursonas are trivial and inconsequential things.

I'm wondering if this is just me though. How do you guys feel about being referred to by the species of your fursona, whether it be through textual or vocal interaction? I'm curious as to how many other people feel this way.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 3, 2010)

Ben said:


> I discovered this weekend that I feel really awkward about the idea of being called a chinchilla "or chilla" during in-person interactions. I had a birthday celebration with Shanelle and some other local furry friends and one of my brown friends, and every time I was called a "ginger chinchilla" or "chilla", it just felt incredibly forced. I never think of myself as a chinchilla or call myself one-- it's simply a visual representation I chose on a whim, because I wanted to use a species that's rarely used. For me, chinchillas hold no symbolism. However, I don't care enough to do soul searching and find the animal that best "symbolizes" me, because fursonas are trivial and inconsequential things.
> 
> I'm wondering if this is just me though. How do you guys feel about being referred to by the species of your fursona, whether it be through textual or vocal interaction? I'm curious as to how many other people feel this way.


Oh god you just reminded me of a conversation I had irl,
"well why is this sculpture a shark?"
"It's my persona"
"what?"
"Ima fucking shark"
friend, "*begins singing* He's a fucking shark, he's gonna fuck you with his duodick *beatbox sfx* and then drink order you to get his tea bitch-"*I'm just going to stop there cause you can already tell he was a terrible singer as well.


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 3, 2010)

I like it. Being called a near-immortal death machine? Sweet l3


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 3, 2010)

furfag moment here. i rather identify as a weasel or opossum, and i do get called that by all my furry friends. it's not something i really expect of people who aren't into the furry thing, but it has come up in jokes amongst friends. "don't lie to me! i know you and your weasel BS!"


----------



## Kreevox (Nov 3, 2010)

Scottish Dire Fox rolls of the tongue better than hyoomun so all my fur-friendly friends either call me that whenever I they address my furriness, but if its just casual talk theyll just say furry or fox


----------



## Jude (Nov 3, 2010)

No, not really. This reminds me though.

My friend and I have a reoccurring joke where he calls me a rat fox (failed accidental drawing attempt, okay?) and he says he's going to commision me a painting of a ratfox performing autofellacio as a birthday present >__>. I think he's serious.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 3, 2010)

It depends. If I'm in a furry setting, then sometimes it makes sense. Then again, people don't go "Hey otter!" to me in person all that often.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 3, 2010)

I feel like I'm being talked to by Morbo.


----------



## rainingdarkness (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm pretty new to the furry community...but I don't really understand why it would be necessary to call someone by their species name. Calling them by their fursona's name, maybe. But you don't get anyone calling each other human, so why call them fox, or in your case, chinchilla? I don't really see the point.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 3, 2010)

It's completely hurting me to not call me by my name, but a species name.

Their fandom is not an excuse, as I and probably many others don't identify myself with any persona outside of the computer.

What they see is a human. If they can't accept me, then why are they my friends?

When that happens, they shall prepare for a punch.


----------



## Aden (Nov 3, 2010)

Never happened to me in real life.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't really care for it either.  It also seems like something that'd get annoying pretty fast.  Then again, I'm not much of a furry, and don't hang out with them, and don't want to, so there's that to consider.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 3, 2010)

Even my non furry friends call me a kitty. It makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Nov 3, 2010)

None of my friends know I am a furry.


----------



## Twink (Nov 3, 2010)

GOD DAMNIT!!! I was suiting at FurFright this last weekend and i'm not that popular yet so yeah if you yell out "Hey unicorn!" i'll obviously respond butt some stupid idiot (and not always the same people) were yelling out "hey horse" i mean WTF, It's not like my horn was just a knob on the top of my horn, I had to duck under most doorways! It's obvious i'm a freaking unicorn and not some plain old horse!


I think getting called by my character's species is fine but get the species right


----------



## Corto (Nov 3, 2010)

I get called "human" a lot. 

It's kinda weird.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Nov 3, 2010)

Twink said:


> GOD DAMNIT!!! I was suiting at FurFright this last weekend and i'm not that popular yet so yeah if you yell out "Hey unicorn!" i'll obviously respond butt some stupid idiot (and not always the same people) were yelling out "hey horse" i mean WTF, It's not like my horn was just a knob on the top of my horn, I had to duck under most doorways! It's obvious i'm a freaking unicorn and not some plain old horse!
> 
> 
> I think getting called by my character's species is fine but get the species right


This reminded me of The Last Unicorn.
A horse am I? A horse indeed!


----------



## Sef Highwind (Nov 3, 2010)

Eh, some of my good non-fur friends jokingly call me a fox from time to time, and it doesn't get to me because it's all in good fun. Besides we've all got our nicknames for each other, so it's very easy to make a quick comment back at them.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 3, 2010)

Twink said:


> GOD DAMNIT!!! I was suiting at FurFright this last weekend and i'm not that popular yet so yeah if you yell out "Hey unicorn!" i'll obviously respond butt some stupid idiot (and not always the same people) were yelling out "hey horse" i mean WTF, It's not like my horn was just a knob on the top of my horn, I had to duck under most doorways! It's obvious i'm a freaking unicorn and not some plain old horse!
> 
> 
> I think getting called by my character's species is fine but get the species right


 Holy shit dude I've seen your costume on one of Icanhascheezburger's websites.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 3, 2010)

I've never been referred to as "tiger" by any of my friends, though some of my furry friends have and do call me by my fursona name of Cyanide. If someone randomly called me "tiger," I don't think I'd know to respond until they physically touched me to get my attention.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 3, 2010)

I have been called by _new_ fursuit's character, but I won't spoil it because I'm only 90% done with it.
(*psst* I'll give you guys a hint, it's from housepets)


----------



## Subrosa (Nov 3, 2010)

some people call me "kitty" or "kitty cat"

I don't mind it, although I've never had a nickname that stuck.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Nov 3, 2010)

In real life, I get called "wolf" by 1 or 2 persons, at times. On the internet (/IRC / MSN), it's quite common to call me by species.
But don't you dare call me a coyote! I'm a fucking red wolf! A wolf, I tell you!

(Yea, it's no problem, but at least get the species right.)


----------



## Takun (Nov 3, 2010)

BEN IS A MOUSE


----------



## Russ (Nov 3, 2010)

It doesn't bother me being called "cheetah" online or offline. And I call people by their species name as well now and then. Its simply easier to call someone "Hey foxie" than calling him "Hey murryyiffox264".


----------



## Willow (Nov 3, 2010)

No, my friends just call me a furry. I think only one of my friends has ever called me a shota wolf. That's just weird though.


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Nov 3, 2010)

I myself have never been called Cat or Kitty or anything like that but my furry friends like being called by their fur names, in fact thats how we talk to them mostly. I like calling them that too, but with everyone else that comes around we just call them by their regular names. And she likes to call her boyfriend Dragon. Its funny how he responds.

"Dragon!" *trying to get his attention*
"Huh!?" *looks around confused*


----------



## Chimmey (Nov 3, 2010)

No one has called me by my species name or my furry name.


----------



## mitchau (Nov 3, 2010)

Nobody knows about the whole furry thing, but people say I look like a cat or a dog(mostly a cat). I like it secretly. :3 I mean what kind of furry wouldn't :S


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 3, 2010)

I've been called wolf occasionally, I didn't think much of it.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 3, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I feel like I'm being talked to by Morbo.


 I have no idea but for some reason I laughed my ass off at this.

Also people calling me "fox" IRL would be really fucking weird.


----------



## Seas (Nov 3, 2010)

No-one really ever tries to spell my species' name irl so it's not really a problem for me. 
Well, I do have one furry friend who (non-seriously) calls me a lizard irl sometimes, but it isn't annoying or anything like that.


----------



## Nekirae (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah, online I sometimes get called wolfy and it doesn't bother me much. In real life though even my friends who don't know I'm a fur call me Bunny or Bun because they say that's what I seem like to them. I actually kind of like that.


----------



## Asswings (Nov 3, 2010)

Seeing as my fursona is a derp species I never have that problem. I do get called Ticon occasionally though, which never bothers me. I personally try to avoid calling people their fursona or username unless they'd rather me do that, though. Which is always funny because I try not to just ask it if I should know or forgot, so I end up not referring to them as anything. (Poor Househead got this treatment, and I even had his cellphone number and hung out a bunch at cons, haha.)

I do get a little irrationally irritated when people pronounce it Tye-kon instead of Tee-kon though. But I realize that's what it looks like and never make a big deal out of it.


----------



## Conker (Nov 3, 2010)

If someone started calling me by some random animal I'd be a bit freaked out. 

Online, shit happens, RL? Ew. Get the fuck away from me >:[


----------



## Oovie (Nov 3, 2010)

If someone called me something other than Ben or Benny in real life I'd probably raise an eyebrow to them. If you're wearing a fursuit though that's different, but I really wouldn't care if they called me bird, magpie, etc.


----------



## PATROL (Nov 3, 2010)

In real life I get called a dog very often. I don't mind because I don't see them as bad animals. But it rises my pressure if it's done too often or some joker starts acting like I actually am one.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 3, 2010)

I would be really surprised and thinking WTF if someone came up to me and said "Hi there grizzly bear..." and probably hit them in the face.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Nov 3, 2010)

People do refer to me as a kitty... then again, I meow and roar to people in real life so...


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 3, 2010)

Though I don't fit the gay term wolf, I don't really have a problem with it.


----------



## FancySkunk (Nov 3, 2010)

Never once happened offline (only a limited number of people have the opportunity to refer to me that way, though).

Happens fairly frequently online, though. Doesn't really bother me unless I'm not the only skunk around.


----------



## SilverKarja (Nov 3, 2010)

It's mostly my SO who calls me 'camel', and I really don't have an issue with it.  When and if e starts calling me a Beezer(nickname for the Ibizan Hound), I'm going to end up giggling like mad.


----------



## RockTheFur (Nov 3, 2010)

I guess it would be awkward...


----------



## Mayonnaise (Nov 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I have been called by _new_ fursuit's character, but I won't spoil it because I'm only 90% done with it.
> (*psst* I'll give you guys a hint, it's from housepets)


King?


Anyway, it would be nice to be called human... My family tend to call me with animal names, sometimes my friends does that too.


----------



## OfficerBadger (Nov 3, 2010)

Never had it come up. If it did, I don't think I would care all that much, but being addressed by my real name would be preferable.


----------



## Alstor (Nov 3, 2010)

Summercat said:


> It depends. If I'm in a furry setting, then sometimes it makes sense. Then again, people don't go "Hey otter!" to me in person all that often.


 This. And if it did happen in real life, it probably would be weird.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Nov 3, 2010)

I dislike it. I was called Mr. Wolfy by a female friend because I liked to get pet like a dog.
Which didn't make any sense.

The other girl that was actually a furry just called me furry-boy.

I'm glad I'm going to a different school this year :3


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Nov 3, 2010)

I really don't mind some just call me Light or Lightning. personally though I prefer to be called by my real name when in person.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 3, 2010)

The_Lightning_Fox said:


> I really don't mind some just call me Light or Lightning. personally though I prefer to be called by my real name when in person.


 
That's a different note, but I once answered the house phone (My cousin and I sorta sound similar on the phone), and when my mom asked me who this was, I almost answered "Summer."


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Nov 3, 2010)

I think i'd rather be called a furfag.


----------



## Vo (Nov 3, 2010)

I have a furry friend who keeps calling me "rabbit". I wouldn't mind so much if he would at least get it right. Like the OP, I have a visual representation (and an object of admiration and aspiration) but I don't take it that seriously.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 3, 2010)

I wouldn't mind being called "Gibby" IRL. Being called "foxy" may be a little inappropiate.


----------



## Suiraqua (Nov 4, 2010)

I've never been called 'dragon' in real life, though I will occasionally make sarcastic or joking references to my species (For example, somebody will ask me why I'm right about something and I'll say "IMMA F**KING DRAGON, THAT'S WHY", being sarcastic of course).

I've referred to myself as a dragon when chatting with people online, but it depends on who I'm talking to. With other furs, well that's obvious. With some friends, I'll drop the reference sometimes just to be funny. I do have some friends who don't like me referring to my furriness, so I don't out of respect to them. It really just depends on the context.

Would I like being called 'dragon' or 'Suiraqua' or 'Suira' in real life? It'd be kinda weird, but kinda cool in a way. XD


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Nov 4, 2010)

I get called a cow by my IRL furry friends, usually we find fun in it since the term is considered an insult so it's great to see people stare.  I've even had some people online assume I'm a dude because I put "cow" in a few of my online usernames.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Nov 4, 2010)

I've been called wolf-child, wolf girl, wolf princess, hyena, and pony

none of these are my persona (well except when i had a wolf persona that is)


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 4, 2010)

Sometimes referred to as a fox. And yes... by fox, I meant the animal one. I mainly get called this by my non-furfag friends that shoot occasional furry jokes... but they don't even know my species.

Maybe fox is just a general furfag stereotype not only among us... but NORMAL people too.


----------



## BigHoof (Nov 4, 2010)

My online name "Sentri" is what I use a lot on IMs and websites and I don't mind if people call me by that or my real name. I've actually thought about changing my middle name to it just so I could call myself by that name and not sound as weird  

By species? Hasn't happened and never will I suppose. It would be awkward.


----------



## MelodyDragon (Nov 4, 2010)

I would personally hate that they didn't know my fursona's name.
Being called ' Snow Leopard ' all the time would get on my nerves abit.
I mean most people who know furrys know the furry's fursona name.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 4, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> I get called a cow by my IRL furry friends, usually we find fun in it since the term is considered an insult so it's great to see people stare.  I've even had some people online assume I'm a dude because I put "cow" in a few of my online usernames.


 How does cow imply that you're a dude? It should imply the opposite....


----------



## MelodyDragon (Nov 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> How does cow imply that you're a dude? It should imply the opposite....


 
I agree. A cow is a female. A bull or steer is a male.


----------



## Deo (Nov 4, 2010)

I wouldn't like being calle a devil over and over again. It would be forced and awkward. But then again, furries are just awkward all over one more layer of awkward probably won't break the anthropormorphic camel's back.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 4, 2010)

Admittedly I prefer being called Ratte over my real name.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 4, 2010)

I can't stand it when people call me Rob in real life. Call me by my real name, douchebags! >:[


----------



## Umbreon (Nov 4, 2010)

I wouldn't mind it, but everyone around me calls people what they were introduced to them as and no one was introduced to me as Umbry. Maybe someday.


----------



## Coyotez (Nov 5, 2010)

I have plans to add Eze to my IRL name some day, which is the name of my fursona. I wouldn't mind being called Coyote either. Would be cool.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 5, 2010)

Coyotez said:


> I have plans to add Eze to my IRL name some day, which is the name of my fursona. I wouldn't mind being called Coyote either. Would be cool.


 I'm sorry but the thought of someone making their fursona name their real name is pretty fucking funny and pathetic to me.


----------



## Ukal (Nov 5, 2010)

Yo dog.  'ey man this boys' mah dog. sup witchu dog?


Uh...yes I guess my friends say the word dog a lot?  Has nothing to do with the actual animal of course.


----------



## Suiraqua (Nov 5, 2010)

Coyotez said:


> I have plans to add Eze to my IRL name some day, which is the name of my fursona. I wouldn't mind being called Coyote either. Would be cool.


 
Interesting...Though I'm not sure 'Suiraqua' would fit easily into a name like mine. XD


----------



## Coyotez (Nov 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm sorry but the thought of someone making their fursona name their real name is pretty fucking funny and pathetic to me.


 
Idiot.
I said make it a part of my name, not replace the entire name.
L2read-


----------



## Gizgiz (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm often called Shep or Sheppy by other furs, i dont mind at all^^


----------



## Kibou (Nov 5, 2010)

If my friends ever called me a Chinchilla I would smack them
just sayin'


----------



## LLiz (Nov 5, 2010)

Yeah, I'd find it odd if someone called me a Lizard, especially since I consider my fursona and myself two different entities. 
None of my non-online friends are furries anyway, so I don't have much to worry about there.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 6, 2010)

BENCHILLA





BENCHOLLA




BENCHALLAH




BENCHTULHU





AM I ANNOYING YOU YET BEN :3


----------



## Alstor (Nov 6, 2010)

Tycho said:


> BENCHILLA


Chinchillas are ugly animals, and Nikki Minaj is a terrible singer. Ben, I expected better from you. :V


----------



## jcfynx (Nov 6, 2010)

I liked this thread better the first time I saw it, in your journal.

The only people I know who do this are the ones whom are detached from reality. I don't have any expectation that they know how to handle being social anyways, so it doesn't bother me any more than their Family Man references or animal noises.

So that is to say, it does bother me.


----------



## Aden (Nov 6, 2010)

Tycho said:


>


 
God damn these are mean plants. Hate, hate, hate


----------



## Tycho (Nov 6, 2010)

Aden said:


> God damn these are mean plants. Hate, hate, hate


 
I dealt with the fuckers back in SoCal, the cactus segments break off of the main plant and stay stuck to your ass in a painful fashion.  Heard some people call them "jumping" chollas because of this trait, as if the cholla segments were jumping onto people.


----------



## Willow (Nov 6, 2010)

Tycho said:


> BENCHALLAH


 Why does it look like a poo?


----------



## Tycho (Nov 6, 2010)

Willow said:


> Why does it look like a poo?


 
It's a bunch of "ropes" of egg-bread dough woven into an intricate braid and baked.  It's awesome stuff.  If you ever get the chance to try challah, by all means do it.


----------



## Aden (Nov 6, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I dealt with the fuckers back in SoCal, the cactus segments break off of the main plant and stay stuck to your ass in a painful fashion.  Heard some people call them "jumping" chollas because of this trait, as if the cholla segments were jumping onto people.


 
If you aren't paying attention you'd swear they do jump. Because if even the tiniest filament of needle touches you, game over, entire section of cactus DUG INTO YOUR SKIN.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 6, 2010)

Being called by species name to me is like being called by last name, or just as "kid". It just seems a little demeaning.

Now, my fursona's name would be cool.


----------



## Ben (Nov 6, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Chinchillas are ugly animals, and Nikki Minaj is a terrible singer. Ben, I expected better from you. :V



Chinchillas are adorable, and Nicki Minaj is a rapper first and a singer second. Seriously, listen to her kill it.



jcfynx said:


> I liked this thread better the first time I saw it, in your journal.


 
Don't worry, I did too.



Commiecomrade said:


> Being called by species name to me is like being called by last name, or just as "kid". It just seems a little demeaning.
> 
> Now, my fursona's name would be cool.


 
My fursona looks like me, and I just call it Ben. I'm creative, aren't I?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 6, 2010)

24 hour furs, huh? It sounds repetitive.


----------



## whytheellnot (Nov 6, 2010)

Im new to thefurry thing here. So pardon any foot to mouth slips and such.  I started with a self inflicted nickname, in real life, of rabbit and have just picked that as a natural sona.  Im used to it so I guess I just dont care.


----------



## jcfynx (Nov 6, 2010)

whytheellnot said:


> pardon any foot to mouth


 
Heh heh heh, no complaints from me here... :3c


----------



## Ryu100 (Nov 6, 2010)

I've been called a cat by my manager before, despite having canine fursonas. But clearly that's what I get for wearing a wolf quadsuit to our halloween event. (and yes that was sarcasm)


----------



## Coyotez (Nov 6, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> Heh heh heh, no complaints from me here... :3c


 
Foot fetishist, eh?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 7, 2010)

Never had it happen to me......yet. I doubt it would bother me though.


----------



## Beta Link (Nov 7, 2010)

I've been called by my species name before. It was pretty cool, actually.


----------



## ShardPrime (Nov 9, 2010)

Well, my nickname _is_ "Squirrel". A couple of people have called me Squirrel even though they didn't know me, because of the silver squirrel necklace I always wear. :3


----------



## Lapdog (Nov 9, 2010)

I doubt it will ever happen, but I wouldn't mind/care.
That would be weird though... "Hey! Collie! OVAR HERE!"


----------



## Kendrubbin (Nov 9, 2010)

I've had some close friends call me Cheetah jokingly at times, never forced but just if they feel like it. Aside from that, it's Tom.


----------



## Lucien Pyrus (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a friend who calls me Lu. But outside of that... Never been called by species


----------



## The Color 12 (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a sort of odd situation. One of my friends, who may or may not know I'm a furry (I still don't know, myself), insists on calling me "Koala". However, my fursona is a bat, so I try to say "No, bat" or something along those lines, but she claims that I look too much like a koala to ignore... It doesn't bother me, but I'd like one consistent species label... (I feel like that ended waaay too serious. Now I don't know how to not make it serious. Nevermind.)


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm generally referred to as "Yena" from time to time both irl and online.

I also go by Shenzi in real life, because it's easy to confuse my real name.


----------



## Wolfendal (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm being called "Wolf" by online friends and real-life close friend(no "s" because I have only 1 close friend.), it's like my official nickname now. What's left is for me to gather enough courage and tell other people to call me that name.
Reason is my real name is damn loooonngg! And my real nickname is only pronouncable in Thai only. When I told foreigners my name they're like, "How do you pronounce this?".. ;___;


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Nov 10, 2010)

Wolfendal said:


> I'm being called "Wolf" by online friends and real-life close friend(no "s" because I have only 1 close friend.), it's like my official nickname now. What's left is for me to gather enough courage and tell other people to call me that name.
> Reason is my real name is damn loooonngg! And my real nickname is only pronouncable in Thai only. When I told foreigners my name they're like, "How do you pronounce this?".. ;___;



How do you say wolf in Thai?

Is it any hilarious-sounding as the Thai word for toast?


----------



## Bir (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I got to hang out with Keeatah and MorinW a few times. They call me "Bir." Some other friends who aren't furry but know I am call me "Little Fox" or "Foxy" sometimes. I don't mind it. : 3


----------



## Bir (Nov 10, 2010)

ShardPrime said:


> Well, my nickname _is_ "Squirrel". A couple of people have called me Squirrel even though they didn't know me, because of the silver squirrel necklace I always wear. :3


 

My dad always called my aunt "Squirrel." 

"Jen, we're going over to Squirrel's house."


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 10, 2010)

I know a few non-furs who refer to me as "Fox".


----------



## Nyedyr (Nov 10, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> But don't you dare call me a coyote! I'm a fucking red wolf! A wolf, I tell you!


 
Yes... being called a coyote would be such a horrible fate. There's nothing worse than being a coyote. : P

I'm still fairly new to being a furry, so even being called by my furry name catches me off guard sometimes. Doesn't help that people pronounce it differently.

People say "Neeh-ote" and "Nigh-ote". Don't matter to me, but hearing either causes me to do a double take. Doesn't offend me, I'm just not used to it. I still consider myself more of an onlooker than an actual furry though, hehe.

Haven't been called "coyote" yet, but I was called "Yote" and chuckled.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 10, 2010)

Abandon your fursona.


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm pretty okay with being called an otter, as long as it's people who are a) *actually* my friends, and b) furries.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Nov 10, 2010)

Ben said:


> I'm wondering if this is just me though. How do you guys feel about being referred to by the species of your fursona, whether it be through textual or vocal interaction? I'm curious as to how many other people feel this way.


 
sadly my name doesnt contain Allamo or Fox (go figure, derp) but I have friends that calll me that, I guess it is just the crowd you are in.


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 11, 2010)

Summercat said:


> It depends. If I'm in a furry setting, then sometimes it makes sense. Then again, people don't go "Hey otter!" to me in person all that often.


 

You ottah fix that, Summercat.



Xaerun said:


> I'm pretty okay with being called an otter, as long as it's people who are a) *actually* my friends, and b) furries.



Otter!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Nov 11, 2010)

Well OP, you could get some normal friends. :>


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 11, 2010)

everyone locally calls me "Fox" even though I'm a jackal. 

it's kinda cool.

oh and these are non-furries we're talking about. I like to wander about in my fursuit... alot.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Nov 12, 2010)

I like being called my fursona name, but only around other furries, its not a nickname I take into more public situations.


----------



## Isen (Nov 12, 2010)

First, I don't have a fursona.  But even though it's completely unrelated to furrydom, there's a long-running joke amongst friends that I'm a meerkat, so I get called that sometimes.  I can't help it that I'm tall, thin, blonde, and occasionally have meerkat-like posture.

Also, chinchillas are adorable and I want one but god are they expensive. D:


----------



## Kobura (Nov 12, 2010)

I get called "snake" all the time, and I don't mind it, reminding me every time that I'm one of the few if not the only such creature the caller knows, and that is an (incidental and unintentional) point of pride for me.

The Few. The Proud. The (true) Serpids.


----------



## FluffehWolfie (Nov 12, 2010)

For me?  I don't mind being called a wolf.  Heck, look at my name!  I'm not called Wolfie for anything!  And my mate, BL, his is Brown Leopard not abbreviated.  Plus I call him 'my kitty' and he calls me 'little wolf.'  So really it's not a big thing.  He purrs, I growl, bark, whimper, and whine like a wolf does.  So for us its totally normal.


----------



## jcfynx (Nov 12, 2010)

Isen said:


> Also, chinchillas are adorable and I want one but god are they expensive. D:


 
Try Ben, he's cheap. And easy.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Nov 12, 2010)

FluffehWolfie said:


> For me?  I don't mind being called a wolf.  Heck, look at my name!  I'm not called Wolfie for anything!  And my mate, BL, his is Brown Leopard not abbreviated.  Plus I call him 'my kitty' and he calls me 'little wolf.'  So really it's not a big thing.  He purrs, I growl, bark, whimper, and whine like a wolf does.  So for us its totally normal.


 
That whole list of noises you make should never be proceeded by the word 'normal' in a serious context.

Ever.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 12, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> That whole list of noises you make should never be proceeded by the word 'normal' in a serious context.
> 
> Ever.


 
Yes, normal for them, not most people. It just means normal compared to the things they do, not other people.

I don't think I would care if someone called me by my species: Wox, wolf and fox. It'd also be okay for just wolf or fox.


----------



## Pine (Nov 12, 2010)

I think the only time somebody has called me by my fursona was a period of time when I was referred to as Mr. Badger


----------



## Snowykoeld (Nov 13, 2010)

it seems awesome!!!! sorry, just a very new over enthusiastic furry!!! lol XD


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowykoeld said:


> it seems awesome!!!! sorry, just a very new over enthusiastic furry!!! lol XD


 
be careful Snow, they crush that if you step on someones tail. (pun not intended[...but it works])


----------



## Burninghart (Nov 13, 2010)

Maybe I'm just wierd, but...

Personally, I'd thought it would be cool to have a nickname like Ocelot, Cat(inb4ThatsAGirlsNickname), Tiger, or just about anything else feline-related.

Particularly Ocelot, 'cause it's my favorite wildcat AND the codename of a cool videogame character(Ten points if you know/can guess the name!). But, it never stuck. 

And besides. Zane is a pretty cool name in and of itself, I suppose, so I guess I'm good either way.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 13, 2010)

Burninghart said:


> Particularly Ocelot, 'cause it's my favorite wildcat AND the codename of a cool videogame character(Ten points if you know/can guess the name!). But, it never stuck.


 
Really?
....Really?


That is like one of the most popular franchises ever, and you think people won't know what you're talking about?
I mean, dude, I've never even played the game and I know who Ocelot is.


----------



## Snowykoeld (Nov 13, 2010)

The_Lightning_Fox said:


> be careful Snow, they crush that if you step on someones tail. (pun not intended[...but it works])



what do you mean? sorry i don't know much furry language yet


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Nov 13, 2010)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/82762-Unofficial-Newcomer-s-Guide-to-Furaffinity-Forums

the link above should be good enough.


----------



## Fiendly (Nov 13, 2010)

Molly said:


> Really?
> ....Really?
> 
> 
> ...


 
conspicuously absent: the actual name of the game. i'm kidding, of course. you obviously know, as we all do, that he's referring to Chasm Spasm

when i am tiger-like in appearance, i'm fine with being referred to as such. really, it's why i went to the trouble. it has yet to happen when i'm not in costume, but i'd prefer to be called by some kind of name. also, if you make a habit of being referred to by your species, you become very difficult to warn when creatures of that species approach. particularly dangerous for ducks.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey horned lizard... no
'Sup horny toad... I'm not a toad. D:
It doesn't really work for me... :/


----------



## Isen (Nov 14, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> Try Ben, he's cheap. And easy.


Does he do the whole dust bath thing?  Because oh my god it's adorable.


----------



## jcfynx (Nov 14, 2010)

Isen said:


> Does he do the whole dust bath thing?  Because oh my god it's adorable.


 
Heheh no but I can think of another bath he does...


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't think I've ever been called, "Kangaroo" in real life, though. :B


----------



## Ahzlon (Nov 14, 2010)

I have been and called my friends by their fursonas before. It's more done in a private setting *i.e. us all hanging out for foods and movie* , through a txt or msg. It doesn't bother me at all and it doesn't seem weird. Could be that we are fairly good friends and it doesn't really phase us.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Nov 15, 2010)

My brother constantly calls me 'fox' and some of my friends call me 'starfox'


----------



## Spectral0 (Nov 16, 2010)

Homo Sapiens?


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 16, 2010)

I've been called a homo before... I guess that counts.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Nov 16, 2010)

I get a buzz when people call me 'Weasel'.


----------



## israfur (Nov 16, 2010)

I've been called Nik for years, (my opposite gender's name) so I don't think it would bother me is someone where to call me that in a furry sort of way. ..My furry name is Nik as well. >w>


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 16, 2010)

I used to go by "Cat" in middle school. If someone called me lion or chimera, though, I'd be uncomfortable.


----------



## PoisonUnagi (Nov 16, 2010)

In person, it'd be weird, but online I wouldn't mind.
Hell, I'd probably like it :3


----------



## reaux (Nov 17, 2010)

some people at meets and stuff call me pudu.  i don't really care.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 17, 2010)

I'd respond to "HEY YOU, FURFAG!"


----------



## Kiing (Nov 17, 2010)

I get called a Dino at school a lot.
But, I guess being called wolf or Kiing wouldn't be so bad either.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Nov 29, 2010)

I have lots of Tiger things, so I got called Tiger a few times. But of course I get called that on a regular basis now by my boyfriend (also a Fur)


----------



## Gongleboodz (Nov 30, 2010)

I dunno. I very much so am a human, consider myself a human, and feel that I am one. Sure I love animals a whole lot, and I think anthros are adorable and if I -could- I'd totes have a tail and ears in real life, though I'd still want to be human for the most part. o-o; 

Plus, I look NOTHING like my Fursona other than maybe similar hair and the same eye colour. xD I am nothing close to long skinny or snake-like, and if anything look like a rabbit. -Shrugs.- My nickname used to be bunny, or, happy bunny, though, and I really liked it. .. Yet, I feel weird making my Fursona a rabbit. So I guess I'm in a similar boat as you that (even though I realize dragons are common) I wanted to be something besides a lapine, vulpine, canine, or feline. 

Oh, and, OMG CHINCHILLAS ARE ADORABLE. D8


----------



## Werevixen (Nov 30, 2010)

People call me Crux because they can't pronounce Duqe.


----------



## xiath (Nov 30, 2010)

Funny thing.  I was called "coyote" by my uncle years before I knew what a furry was, and that is the reason why it's part of my species.  That and my boss calls me coyote... so I'm used to it.


----------



## Maxxarcade (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm used to using my online name among my furry friends, but it's mostly at cons.  When we are just hanging out, our real names are usually used.  

I get called "Max" a lot too, even by people from Ebay calling me regarding something I sold to them.  I'm so used to it that I don't always notice.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Dec 1, 2010)

nobody would want to say "tyrannosaurus" fully multiple times during any conversation... so obviously not


----------



## Mentova (Dec 1, 2010)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> nobody would want to say "tyrannosaurus" fully multiple times during any conversation... so obviously not


 If only the tyrannosaurus had a nickname that was short and, say, about 4 letters long? :V


----------



## PATROL (Dec 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If only the tyrannosaurus had a nickname that was short and, say, about 4 letters long? :V


 Yeah, how about "Tyrant"? Sounds good enough to ya?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 1, 2010)

PATROL said:


> Yeah, how about "Tyrant"? Sounds good enough to ya?



That is six letters, not four. :v


----------



## Mentova (Dec 1, 2010)

PATROL said:


> Yeah, how about "Tyrant"? Sounds good enough to ya?


 I was thinking more along the lines of "T-rex" but I guess that works too.


----------



## PATROL (Dec 1, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> That is six letters, not four. :v


 Well, its easy to say it quickly, goes well in the ear and its still way shorter than tyrannosaurus. I say go for it!


----------



## Leafblower29 (Dec 1, 2010)

I don't think I would mind if someone said "Aye wolf!".


----------



## The Evil Foxy (Dec 2, 2010)

My furry friends refer to me by my species name, and my non-furry online friends too. Just because, you know, "Fox" happens to be a part of my nickname and "The Evil Foxy" just rolls right off one's tongue in a conversation.

I usually ask for people's real names too in fur meets and such, because it's kinda awkward to share your experiences with non-fur people when the names of the people you met at party were "SmutVixen", "DarkFang" and "PrancingBunny"


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 2, 2010)

The Evil Foxy said:


> My furry friends refer to me by my species name, and my non-furry online friends too. Just because, you know, "Fox" happens to be a part of my nickname and "The Evil Foxy" just rolls right off one's tongue in a conversation.
> 
> I usually ask for people's real names too in fur meets and such, because it's kinda awkward to share your experiences with non-fur people when the names of the people you met at party were "SmutVixen", "DarkFang" and "PrancingBunny"




The one furry I met irl calls me by my online name "Randy" when no one else is around. A lot of the people I consider true online friends no my real name and still call me by my online name. I use the name "Randy Darkshade" on every site I sign up to, mainly because It is easier to remember than having a different user name for each website. There is one I didn't use this name on.


----------

